# General > Recommendations >  Portland Arms Hotel

## Lindsay

What do you think of that hotel? Has it gone down in your estimations recently and is there anything that could spice it back up again. I personaaly think it needs to be way more family friendly.

----------


## BRIE

i think it has gone down hill. they need a new menu it hasnt been changed for at least 4 years! they need to sort out their pricing too kids under 2 are supposed to eat free but they always charge you. service isnt always great either last time we were there 40 minutes before our order was taken.

----------


## mums angels

it cetainly isn't what it used to be the foods not great and the service is rather slow , as for child friendly i have never had a problem taking all 3 of my kids there (ages 8-1) they have toys in the cornor for them to play with , and they never complained when my youngest kept chucking food out of his highchair all over the floor ... :: (what a mess they had to clean up, i was going to clean it up but they insisted that they would do it )


they tried charging for the little ones food (think they were surprised that he ate so much) but i wouldn't let them charge for him as it clearley states on the menu that children under 2 eat free

----------


## Lindsay

Hi There,

Brie, I completely agree about the menu and service. The menu is really boring you don`t even have to look at it now to know what you want to order. Everytime I have gone in recently its like pulling teeth to get a smile let alone `a standard service`. My husband and I were in on Thursday and we waited 20 minutes before we got a drink.
The thing that makes me laugh is most  of the staff deem 14 people as busy!!!! ha ha bring back the days when the portland arms used to do 114 not 14. Nevermind eh.....days gone by and all.
As for the family friendly......maybe I should have explained myself better, anyone with young children will know how difficult it is to keep them occupied, yes I agree that there are a few toys in the corner but they will only play with them for so long. You cannot expect children to wait anything from 20 mins to 40 mins just to get a drink of juice. Maybe I just expect too much.............................

----------


## kani

Hi everyone,
I thought that I'd introduce myself as one of the staff at the dreaded Portland Arms Hotel, it's very interesting following this thread. First of all Lindsay please don't tar us all with the same brush, not smiling indeed thats not me as a smile and good manners cost nothing. Admittedly service is a lot slower than it used to be, but there used to be far more staff on and that makes a huge difference, it was so much easier when designated people did designated tasks, now each staff member has loads more to do and we can only do our best. Secondly if there is ever a problem with service standards food etc wouldn't it be better to speak up at the time or write a letter of complaint about whatever grieves you instead of writing about it on here. It's the same whatever line of business you're in, you will always be criticised if things go wrong but when things are done well and you go home happy you don't broadcast it quite so well, it's a funny old world isn't it? 
By the way, there is a new restaurant manager starting with us shortly, perhaps she will turn the place around, or maybe we will be dead and buried before she comes back to work. We will have to wait and see what happens.

----------


## mums angels

> Hi There,
> 
> Brie, I completely agree about the menu and service. The menu is really boring you don`t even have to look at it now to know what you want to order. Everytime I have gone in recently its like pulling teeth to get a smile let alone `a standard service`. My husband and I were in on Thursday and we waited 20 minutes before we got a drink.
> The thing that makes me laugh is most of the staff deem 14 people as busy!!!! ha ha bring back the days when the portland arms used to do 114 not 14. Nevermind eh.....days gone by and all.
> As for the family friendly......maybe I should have explained myself better, anyone with young children will know how difficult it is to keep them occupied, yes I agree that there are a few toys in the corner but they will only play with them for so long. You cannot expect children to wait anything from 20 mins to 40 mins just to get a drink of juice. Maybe I just expect too much.............................


When we were there last i asked at the bar as we walked in if we could get the little ones food straight away as i knew he wouldn't want to wait until we ordered had starters etc and they were quite happy to provide his portion before anything else , hes a greedy wee pig and i knew if i gave him food id at least be able to relax for awhile, and then between toys and his sister we managed to keep him occupied for the next 2 hours, but i've been very lucky with him  :Smile:  now if id taken his brother when he was little...i'd have been pulling my hair out ..LOL  ::

----------


## bluelady

Hi Kani, re staff, is it because they have cut down on them or cannae get e workforce?

----------


## kani

Hi bluelady, it's in my opinion due to natural wastage, ie staff who have left for whatever reason; some due to going back to college or too many other  commitments not always being replaced. Also the hospitality trade is not something which suits everyone. As I've already said we can only do our best and remember we can all have our off days. I will not be taking part in this discussion any longer as I for one value my job.
Regards kani

----------


## BRIE

think the problem is they dont keep the staff long enough.Most of them are college students who are only there for the holidays. I agree the hospitality trade doesnt suit everyone & it is a demanding job & some of the staff there work very long hours.
the last time i was there two of the staff had obviously had a falling out & you could of cut the air with a knife! whilst one girl stayed proffessional the other obviously didnt give a hoot who saw what was going on.
think things will start to book up once the restaurant manager gets back of maternity leave & gives them all a good shake up! :Wink:

----------


## golach

> if there is ever a problem with service standards food etc wouldn't it be better to speak up at the time or write a letter of complaint about whatever grieves you instead of writing about it on here.


Kani, as one who served as everything from Kitchen Porter, Waiter, Wine Waiter, Bedroom Steward, to Asst Head Waiter on liners at sea, and as a Waiter, Wine Butler and Barman, in establishments on land, I think your are right, if anyone has a complaint about food or service at an establishment, the time to bring it to the attention on the management is right there and then face to face, not at a later date.

----------


## Andrew

Hi Lindsay

I believe theres a new catering manager starting soon , her name is Lindsay Kirk

She might shake up things if you are unhappy, make it a bit better for you Lindsay!

I was in the other nite on my way home and it was very nice - slightly more expensive but quite happy to pay if its good!

----------

